# Triton and Logan going after Helicopt



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The link sends me to my own videos...


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

this site wont let me load cell phone videos, will try to fix


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, no problem.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Clicking on the link brought me to my own youtube videos! Can't see yours


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

better video and working now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS-PTwhDLCc


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO OMG. I laughed so hard, that is hilarious!!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

LMAO so cute!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG So cute!!! Did they wreck it?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

tail is almost ready to break, only Triton will pick it up after it crashs.

I got it at Pharma plus $24


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My dad got his girlfriends son this superman toy that you attach to the ceiling and it flies around and around in circles...the kid did not give a $hit about it but all of the dogs went NUTS jumping at the thing!! You should grab something like that...then they can get all excited, but won't be able to destroy it


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

that sounds fun

the next thing I want to get for them is remote control boat


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha you like getting them expensive things to destroy don't you??? As long as you video tape it I guess you can relive the destruction over and over again?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

omg, too funny! dogs are crazy aren't they???

Kris


----------

